# Influenza dei locale sulla compilazione del kernel [Risolto]

## spuches

Ho da poco finito di installare Gentoo, seguendo la guida ufficiale.

Alla fine dell'installazione mi sono accorto di non aver rispettato l'esecuzione di un passo fra quelli indicati; in particolare :

alla fine del paragrafo 6.b. Configurazione di Portage della guida, dopo aver configurato opportunamente il file /etc/locale.gen

NON HO eseguito (come indicato dalla guida) il comando "locale-gen"

me ne sono accorto soltanto dopo aver installato syslog-ng (fine del par. 9.a. Logger di sistema), quindi DOPO aver compilato il kernel.

A questo punto ho eseguito il comando "locale.gen" (con successo), ma il mio dubbio è :

può questa errata sequenza influire negativamente sul comportamento del kernel e/o sulle successive installazioni di pacchetti ?

Devo ricompilare il kernel ?

grazie a chi mi vorrà dare una mano   :Very Happy: Last edited by spuches on Fri Jan 04, 2008 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *spuches wrote:*   

> può questa errata sequenza influire negativamente sul comportamento del kernel e/o sulle successive installazioni di pacchetti ?
> 
> Devo ricompilare il kernel ?

 

No, non dovresti avere problemi, vai tranquillo  :Wink: 

P.S. Benvenuto!

----------

## spuches

Grazie, randomaze; sono ben contento di essere entrato a far parte dei gentooisti!    :Mr. Green: 

Risolto!

----------

## Kernel78

Piccolo OT, benvenuto e complimenti per l'ottimo inizio:

- hai seguito la guida ufficiale

- hai postato informazioni dettagliate di cosa hai fatto

Sono veramente colpito, in molti purtroppo seguono guide non ufficiali e quando postano forniscono informazioni nulle.

Complimenti ancora.

----------

## djinnZ

 *spuches wrote:*   

> alla fine del paragrafo 6.b. Configurazione di Portage della guida, dopo aver configurato opportunamente il file /etc/locale.gen
> 
> NON HO eseguito (come indicato dalla guida) il comando "locale-gen"

   :Shocked: 

se nel corso dell'emerge system o dell'emerge world, successivamente alla modifica di locale.gen/locales.conf hai ricompilato la libc puoi altamente fregartene (locale-gen serve ad evitare di ricompilare libc), altrimenti lo puoi sempre lanciare in un secondo tempo.

Non ti preoccupare. Nel peggiore dei casi se qualche pacchetto dovesse mancare del supporto locale richiesto ti basta ricompilarlo con un emerge -1.

Per esempio se la data ti viene visualizzata nel balordo formato britannico piuttosto che giorno-mese-anno anche se le variabili di locale sono correttamente impostate ti serve un emerge -1 coreutils.

Mi accodo alla fila di persone rimaste a bocca aperta (stile cartone animato, con il mento che tocca a terra) di fronte al tuo impeccabile primo post (ed all'aver letto prima il fottuto manuale  :Twisted Evil:  ... ed al non aver sbagliato stage togliendomi l'occasione di sfottere  :Crying or Very sad:  ).

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ed al non aver sbagliato stage togliendomi l'occasione di sfottere  ).

 

 :Laughing: 

/me pensa che i 2^N ceri accesi nella basilica di S.Antonio a Padova finalmente abbiano dato i loro frutti  :Razz:   :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## spuches

.... troppa grazia S. Antonio!!!   :Shocked: 

in questo modo mi rendete difficile commettere anche solo una ..zzata (detto alla maniera di Gioele Dix)!!!   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Piccolo OT, benvenuto e complimenti per l'ottimo inizio:
> 
> - hai seguito la guida ufficiale
> 
> - hai postato informazioni dettagliate di cosa hai fatto
> ...

 

Non solo, ha perfino evidenziato in bold le parti di maggior rilievo   :Shocked: 

Benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

A me 'sti perfettini... mi fanno davvero "...ncazzare come una bbestia". 

E fatti riprendere dai moderatori, sennò che ci stanno a fare... li pagano per niente!   :Laughing: 

PS. ma pensa un po' che mi tocca fare io il cattivo perché Kernel risente ancora del clima natalizio!   :Shocked: 

----------

## thunder71

 *spuches wrote:*   

> Ho da poco finito di installare Gentoo, seguendo la guida ufficiale.
> 
> Alla fine dell'installazione mi sono accorto di non aver rispettato l'esecuzione di un passo fra quelli indicati; in particolare :
> 
> alla fine del paragrafo 6.b. Configurazione di Portage della guida, dopo aver configurato opportunamente il file /etc/locale.gen
> ...

 

Di la verità, vi siete messi daccordo con questo post, insieme agli altri che hanno risposto!

ma... quanto li hai pagati per i loro reply?

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 2^N ceri accesi nella basilica di S.Antonio a Padova

 si ma rivolgersi a forze ultraterrene è barare... (non sono superstizioso ma nel dubbio... ci credo)

----------

